# What is this tree?



## treecare (Mar 4, 2010)

This tree is in colorado silver bark big bud thick twig?


----------



## restoman (Mar 11, 2010)

My neck just popped! Try a better, larger photo and include a leaf.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 11, 2010)

treecare said:


> This tree is in colorado silver bark big bud thick twig?



better pics required but looks like sycamore at this point


----------

